# Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig



## ZZanderss (27. September 2012)

Hallo, 

da mir bei meinen letzten Threads sehr geholfen wurde, frage ich hier nochmal die Kollegen.
Also ich habe mir die Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist in 2,74 20-50 Gr. kürzlich zugelegt und bin soweit sehr zufrieden mit dem guten Stück. Jetzt habe ich damit mal das TexasRig in 2-3m Tiefe probiert mit nem 10er Bullet aber ich glaube da brauche ich noch feineres Geschirr für das richtige Führen. Ich merke kaum bis gar nicht das Aufkommen. Gut, der Boden ist schlammig aber sollte ich mir speziell für das Texas/CarolinaRiggen ein neue Rute zulegen?? Ich dachte da an eine Fox Rage US Finesse 7-28 Gr.in 2,10m. Habe noch eine Daiwa exceler fürs DropShotten aber die ist insgesamt zu weich denke ich.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Moin,

spontan fällt mir da die Cormoran K-Don ein. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Cormoran-K-D..._Angelruten&hash=item3cc6969f3a#ht_1150wt_952


----------



## ameisentattoo (27. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Hallo,

 ich habe eine Fox Finesse in 2,7m und 7-28g. (Die ich verkaufen möchte #h )
Ich habe sie im direkten Vergleich mit der Prowla fischen können und finde die Prowla sogar noch etwas feinfühliger.
Wenn ich die Finesse nicht hätte, würde ich mir die Prowla zulegen.


Micky


----------



## paule79 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Hallo,
ja da hat der Michael recht,die Greys ist feinfühliger als die Finesse.
Ich habe mir die Finesse geholt,um das WG unterhalb von 20g abzudecken,das kann die Greys allerdings bis 8g runter mit Gummi ganz gut,auf jedenfall besser als die Fox Finesse,m.M.n,deswegen möchte ich die Fox auch abgeben.

Die K Don habe ich auch mal in der Hand gehabt,allerdings glaube ich das Sie sich ähnlich wie die Fox verhält.

Allerdings haben wir die Ruten auch im Baggerloch mit min.5m Tiefe ausprobiert,eher tiefer.

C@o Carsten


----------



## ZZanderss (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Guten Morgen,
Also wie schon gesagt habe ich mit der Greys mit Texas Rig gefischt mit einem 10 Gramm bullet. Ich merkte fast keinen grundkontakt. Nun wollte ich sogar noch runter auf 5 Gramm und da befürchte ich,merkt man gar nix mehr. Mein Kumpel hatte dieselbe Montage an einer 5-15 Gramm daiwa DropShot rute und merkte jede BodenBerührung. Logische Schlussfolgerung wäre doch nun das ich noch eine Finesse rute brauche. Ihr meint jetzt das die Greys beim Texas Rig mit 5 Gramm mindestens genauso feinfühlig ist wie die fox? Die fox wäre somit überflüssig?

Grüße


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Die Prowla war schon mal ein guter Tip.
Ich selbst lasse meine Prowla zu diesem Zweck stehen und nehme eine Hart Poizon in 2,10m. Für mich die ultimative Carolinarute. 2,70m und Co. sind meiner Meinung nach viel zu lang für diese Rigs... aber das musst Du selber austesten, was Dir längenmäßig liegt. Für mich bedeutet eine kürzere Rute direkteren Kontakt zum Fisch und ganz wichtig, einen bedeutend schnelleren Anhieb.

Gruß twitch|wavey:


----------



## ZZanderss (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Mit dem Austesten ist das schwierig deswegen frage ich ja Euch. Die Greys habe ich ja bereits. Wollte eben nur wissen ob TR oder CR mit 5-10 Gr. besser mit einer anderen Rute zu spüren sind als mit der Greys? Ich kann es nicht direkt vergleichen weil ich nur eine Rute habe ;-) Auch im fachmarkt um die Ecke gibts die Fox nicht.


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

Also die beschriebene Hartrute hat 15/40 g und man merkt jeden Zupfer.


----------



## ZZanderss (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Und wie ist nun das gefühl zum Köder (TR/CR) mit deiner Rute gegenüber der Prowla? Wesentlich besser? Lohnt sich also der Kauf einer neuen Rute ausschließlich für das Finesse-Fischen? Ich besitze allerdings auch noch eine Daiwa Exceler 1,95m 10-25.Gr und eine Catana BX 1,80 3-15 Gr. aber habe die noch nicht dafür getestet da ich Sie vom Rückgrat für zu weich hielt.


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Teste doch mal die beiden anderen Ruten bezüglich Grundkontakt, womöglich hast Du ja schon eine texas- bzw. carolinageeignete Rute :m.
Zu Deiner Prowla sei gesagt, dass sie mir persönlich zu lang für solche Finesse Rigs ist (ich fische die Prowla Platinum SL Lure 7' 20-45g in 2,13m), da ist mir, wie schon gesagt, eine kürzere Rute lieber mit straffer (nicht zu straffer!) Aktion. Mit meiner eigenen Greys habe ich ausgezeichneten Grundkontakt.


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Fischst Du eigentlich vom Boot oder vom Ufer aus ?
Wenn Du vom Boot aus angelst, würde ich die 2,74er Prowla gegen eine kürzere tauschen...|kopfkrat


----------



## ZZanderss (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Das habe ich mir auch schon für den Sonntag vorgenommen. Werde es einfach mal mit der Daiwa versuchen. Der Kontakt ist mit der Rute schon optimaler allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich mit der Rutenaktion den Anhieb richtig setzen kann. Da muss ich wohl erstmal solang versuchen bis so ein Exemplar einsteigt :q


----------



## ZZanderss (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Also im Moment mehr vom Boot d.h. generell mehr vom Boot. Wieso tauschen? Geht eher schlecht, habe sie schon über 2 Wochen glaube ich.


----------



## Zwockel1980 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Mahlzeit!

Habe genau wie der Threadersteller die Greys Prowla 20-50 zum Gummifischen und habe mir - da die Greys dazu etwas zu steif war - für die Finesse Rigs die Abu Garcia Fantasista Suisho (207 cm, 15-40g) zugelegt, passt perfekt.

Grüße

Zwockel


----------



## ZZanderss (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Hallo Zwockel1980,

hast Du auch dieselbe Greys in 2,74m? Sie war eigentlich für Gummifische gedacht ab vielleicht 10 Gr.JigKopf.
Deine Vorredner meinten das die Rute sogar besser wäre als ein Fox Rage US Finesse in 2,10 beim TR/CR wobei ich das nach wie vor nicht glauben kann. Du hast also mit deiner Abu Fantasista den definitiv besseren Kontakt beim TR auch bei kleinen Gewichten?


----------



## twitch (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*



ZZanderss schrieb:


> Also im Moment mehr vom Boot d.h. generell mehr vom Boot. Wieso tauschen? Geht eher schlecht, habe sie schon über 2 Wochen glaube ich.



Dann würde ich Dir definitiv zu einer kürzeren Rute raten.
Wenn Deine Rute keine Gebrauchsspuren hat, warum nicht umtauschen ?|kopfkrat


----------



## Zwockel1980 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Mahlzeit!



ZZanderss schrieb:


> hast Du auch dieselbe Greys in 2,74m?


Ja, habe ich ja geschrieben.



ZZanderss schrieb:


> Sie war eigentlich für Gummifische gedacht ab vielleicht 10 Gr.JigKopf.


Genau dafür verwende ich die Rute, für alles darunter die Suisho.



ZZanderss schrieb:


> Deine Vorredner meinten das die Rute sogar besser wäre als ein Fox Rage US Finesse in 2,10 beim TR/CR wobei ich das nach wie vor nicht glauben kann.


Ich kenne die Fox Rage nicht.



ZZanderss schrieb:


> Du hast also mit deiner Abu Fantasista den definitiv besseren Kontakt beim TR auch bei kleinen Gewichten?


Ja, habe ich. Die Suisho ist zwar deutlich weicher als die Greys, ich bekomme aber alles mit. Es ist aber natürlich auch von Person zu Person unterschiedlich, wie das empfunden wird.

Im Zweifel würde ich mir die Wunschrute online ordern und testen und bei Nichtgefallen zurücksenden.

Grüße

Zwockel


----------



## ZZanderss (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

@twitch



> Dann würde ich Dir definitiv zu einer kürzeren Rute raten


 
Ich finde 2,74m fürs Boot in Ordnung, sicher wäre eine 2,44m etwas optimaler aber der Aufwand und die Kosten fürs Zurückschicken müssen jetzt nicht sein.

@Zwockel1980

OK, danke für deine Erläuterung. Ich werde also am Sonntag wie schon gesagt die Daiwa mal ausprobieren. Wenn die zu weich insgesamt erscheint, muss ich wohl eine neue Finesse Rute erwerben... :q


----------



## paule79 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

@ Zanderrss

Wie gesagt ich habe beide Ruten die Greys,wie auch die Fox.
Ich habe die Fox bis jetzt nur in tiefen Gewässerabschnitten ausprobiert und da ist der Kontakt mit Köderköpfen ab 10g besser als mit der Fox.
Ich kann es morgen mal an flacheren Stellen ausprobieren.
Ci@o


----------



## ZZanderss (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Ab 10 Gr ist schon klar aber mir ging es insbesondere um das Texas Rig mit 5 Gr. - Da scheint mir die Greys eher zu grob


----------



## DaTamer83 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Schau dir die P&M gunki an. Das ideale ding zum finesse fischen als einteiler oder auch zweiteiler. Mfg Tamer


----------



## barschzanker (28. September 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

ich hab für den einsatzzweck ne wft penzil 1.95m/4-15g.mir gefällt ne kurze rute fürs finessen besser, hab ich mehr kontrolle. kann damit bullets ab 3,5g.


----------



## ZZanderss (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Mahlzeit, danke für die Empfehlungen Jungs.
Am WE habe ich wie schpon angekündigt meine DAIWA Exceler ausprobiert aber eher nicht so fürs TR geeignet da das Ruckgrat nicht so hart is wie gewünscht. Ich hatte es schon befürchtet. 
Da ich das TR nur nebenbei fischen möchte, möchte ich auch nicht soviel Kohle ausgeben. Hat vielleicht jemand ne gute Rutenempfehlung bis vielleicht 50 € oder 60 €. 

Grüße


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Also wenn primär Bullets von 5-7g zum Einsatz kommen:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...rute-632M-190m-5-20g-Hammerpreis_p8653_x2.htm

http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Abu-Garcia-VENDETTA-703-210m-5-15g-Hammerpreis_p9335_x2.htm


----------



## ZZanderss (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Rutenempfehlung für Texas und Carolina Rig*

Hallo Peter,danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Die beiden ruten 
Sehen doch schon gut aus. Welche der beiden würdest Du empfehlen?
Gruß


----------

